
Android is now the world’s largest earthquake detection network - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/android-is-now-the-worlds-largest-earthquake-detection-network/
======
teleforce
This is a very interesting research prospect and perhaps can be tested in
earthquake prone areas, for example Indonesia regions near the fault lines.

Using the Android smartphone existing sensors (e.g. accelerometer), probably
it can easily detect earthquake once it has happened. Japan has similar
existing alarm system where they send SMS alerts to the residents of affected
cities once any earth quake incident is detected, but not really sure where
and how they put the sensors.

The more interesting approach is a system for prior alert of earthquakes. It
is for predicting soon to happen earthquake, moments (or better several
minutes or hours) before the incident. This is probably feasible due to many
reports that mentioned animals got alarmed and look for cover themselves
moments before the earthquake events[1].

For this prior alert detection maybe a more accurate front-end sensors are
required for example, ADI's AD7768 sensor and connected them to a powerful
cloud based earthquake detection back-end engine [2].

[1][https://www.discovermagazine.com/planet-earth/animals-
sense-...](https://www.discovermagazine.com/planet-earth/animals-sense-
earthquakes-before-they-happen-can-they-help-us-predict)

[2][https://www.analog.com/en/analog-
dialogue/articles/understan...](https://www.analog.com/en/analog-
dialogue/articles/understanding-the-fundamentals-of-earthquake-signal-sensing-
networks.html)

------
Akronymus
I just hope it doesn't use the earthquake detection as justification to make
us unable to disable location data.

Other than that, it is a good example of how crowd sourcing data can be useful
and even life saving.

